# Do you have someone to talk about how miserable your day was?



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I have no one. I can't seem to open up to anyone because i think they don't care or I'm just bothering them. Why am i even asking?


----------



## s2panda (Dec 8, 2013)

My life exactly.


----------



## senthamizh (Jul 13, 2014)

me too.


----------



## ThunderChild (May 23, 2014)

I don't either, I feel like I'd be bothering them too.


----------



## SADtg (May 29, 2014)

Same, recently I started talking to someone on here but we've only talked for a while. The other day I started talking about how miserable I was because of my dad and **** and felt absolutely HORRIBLE afterwards. I felt like I bothered her and am still feeling super anxious about it.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

Same.


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

Nope. I get too concerned about bothering them.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

I usually rant about it here on the forum.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

lol my sister will sometimes listen to me


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

I don't have anyone. I try to talk to my brother but it just wears him out after a while. I have one friend but I can't bring up that kind of stuff because we're not that close. If I dumped all my baggage on him the friendship would just die.


----------



## The Radiant Hero (Jul 20, 2014)

Not in regards to personal feelings, no. I don't have a friend that I trust that will listen to my pure heart.


----------



## ShadowUser18 (Jul 25, 2013)

I don't have anyone I really trust to vent out my frustrations to. I just normally just let it all out here in the forums.


----------



## zoslow (Jun 2, 2014)

Nah. But that's fine. I used to have one girl I could tell precisely anything to and she actually made me feel great, so unlike most people that just shrug you off with a 'i'm sorry you'll feel better soon'. I guess it goes to show there can be some light even in the darkest creatures.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Heh, I wish. 

I have nobody. It's why I come here.


----------



## FaeSarah (Jun 6, 2014)

I have one female friend, who is actually the wife of my hubby's best friend.. Anyway, I can talk with her about many things, but my SA.. I somehow have the idea she wouldnt understand.. As if it wouldn't fit and she would make fun of me  Other then her, I don't have any good friends at all and maybe I did, but most probably pushed them all away..

So that's why I'm here, though, if I'm completely honest, I feel overwhelmed with the amount of people here..Furthermore I don't want to bore others with my feelings.. Responding to topics is difficult.. It means I have to form an opinion about something, so what if my opinion is stupid?
See what I mean...? :|


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

No. Same reasons as you OP. Just keep it to myself; no big deal.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

That's why some of us are here.
I've actually gotten quite a few PMs with people I've had no interaction with just venting to me for some reason. 
I don't mind it at all and am here if anyone needs to vent. I don't judge. I am relatively positive.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

I have no one I feel comfortable venting to about crappy days. I always feel like I'd be a burden anyway.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

I think it's interesting most of us feel like we'd be bugging others by sharing ourselves with them. I guess I feel the same way.

Bug me all you want. I'll bug you the same way.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Don't want one. Why would I want to relive the day's miseries?


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

no, not even myself. sometimes my mom asks me, but I don't want her to be the one who listens.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes, I do. I forget how lucky I am because of that. Finding someone who you can speak to so openly without judgment, is hard to find.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

i do, <3


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Nope, I usually just dump it here on the forums as well.


Aw honey, I'm right here!


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Nope, I usually just dump it here on the forums as well.


yes honey I'm here aswell...sorry sorry I'm downing a few shots and couldn't help saying that..:teeth


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

No, not really.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

blue2 said:


> yes honey I'm here aswell...sorry sorry I'm downing a few shots and couldn't help saying that..:teeth


Lol, I'm here for you too honey. :boogie


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

laysiaj said:


> Lol, I'm here for you too honey. :boogie


Ok I don't know how to act when people are nice to me though so I'll use this smiley....


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

blue2 said:


> Ok I don't know how to act when people are nice to me though so I'll use this smiley....


Let's get you used to nice. It's good for your health.

Just ask Rex, I drown him with terms of endearment. I think he's getting used to it.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I talk to a few people from SAS, but in all honesty, I doubt they want to hear me complain.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

laysiaj said:


> Let's get you used to nice. It's good for your health.
> 
> Just ask Rex, I drown him with terms of endearment. I think he's getting used to it.


Yes and rex is worth it , I'll be ok drowning my sorrows..:boogie


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

No.


----------



## jondoe (Jul 2, 2014)

I always feel worse the more I talk about my problems. The problems I have aren't ever going to disappear by talking about them so I try not to bother doing that anymore. No one really wants to hear it anyways and I don't blame them, it gets old after a while.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

No I don't have anyone to talk to. I used to have a friend who I shared with. Who made me feel better and who was always there to listen but :/ what can I say, smg things got out of hand. I really wish I had that kind of connection, at least to help me get through my day but I also see that it is bad to need such a thing in the first place. So much to say and no one to say it to.


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

I try not to burden others with my problems, but sometimes it just wells up so much that I just blurt out stuff then feel bad about it. I'd rather have someone to text to and talk about anything then laying my issues on them. Their is one thing though it is good having someone to talk that has/is on meds or therapy or had family issues cause I can truly talk to them if I need to vent.


----------



## drganon (Aug 10, 2011)

Not really. I usually just keep those feelings inside.


----------



## grustag (Jul 15, 2014)

I thought I had someone, but I suspect something horrible happend.
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...friend-possibly-gone-from-this-world-1143098/

Would really need someone to talk to right now, but I have no one.


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

kesker (Paul) here, my best friends IRL, my blog and bloggy friends here.

My days lately haven't been "miserable" all the time or anything though. Not perfect, but that's life. Banality, loneliness, sadness, insecurity, anger. Just too much change, too quickly, for me to keep up with.


----------



## cloud222 (Jul 23, 2014)

wow no one has posted anything In two month? will maybe some one will start posting if I do. Iam kina in the same boat here as of the feeling of not wanting to bother people about how I feel and what I mean is I can kinda talk to my parents but they don't understand SA much soo... if anybody would like to chat about how your day or last couple of days were shoot me a reply


----------



## spiritedaway (Aug 5, 2014)

Nope, I terrible at sharing my feelings in general and whenever I try to I feel like I'm just annoying whoever I'm speaking too. My family and friends definitely wouldn't understand my SA or Depression and would most likely tell me to "just get over it". So I've pretty much given up on sharing anything with anyone.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

It would be nice to have someone to talk to about anything, miserable or not


----------

